# Goodman GSX140301KB Air and fan comes strong but puzzled by why air is not cool enough



## phillipjko (6 mo ago)

*I am not sure if the compressor is bad or just abad capacitor. The air on all the vents come on. It is cool but not cold like the unit for my upstairs which is also the same identical unit. I checked upstairs, the air comes on cool but the one downstairs come on strong as well but the air is just slightly cool but not cold like the one upstairs (on a hot 100 degree temps). It was working well last year. Unit is 4 year old*


----------

